# Good Morning everyone!



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

What have y'all got going on today? Not much here, just filling my need to obsess on all things chicken lol. I'm kinda at a lull as we can't start construction on the coop til first of next month (gotta wait til payday lol) Finally reserved my chicks with a local breeder and will pick them up mid September. The rest of my summer will be spent trying to keep my 8 yr old DD entertained. Maybe I can interest her in a new game called "clean your room" . Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Just a rainy day here.Was going to do a big chicken feed run but will have to wait for it to dry up.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Regular work day for me, nothing special but this weekend, boy do I have plans! We are going to work on the chicken coop some more, I hope to start putting up the boards around the outside, I'm tired of looking at the framework and wire. We are also adding a lean-to on the side to store feed closer to the coop than where it is currently. Don't worry, I'll take pictures for you all!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Terribly hot and humid here so I'll be concentrating on keeping my oldies alive. The hubs finally took a week off and will be under foot for a week. That's OK, I've been on him to take time off because he really needs it.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

gym first thing this morning. working a little today in the office. then a going away pool party with some folks. should be a good Friday.

working on new brooder and building some roll-away laying boxes at some point this weekend 

cheers


----------

